# Excessive wear on outside edge of shoe?



## blackcob (10 January 2008)

The farrier is coming to do B's hind shoes tomorrow, they're a week overdue to normal as we went hunting last week and I didn't want to risk her losing two brand new shoes 
	
	
		
		
	


	





However, I have noticed one odd thing - the outside edge on both her hind shoes is significantly more worn than the inside edge. I'd go as far to say that there's plenty of wear left on the inside edge but the outside is almost paper thin. 

I have never ever noticed this before, she's always worn her hind shoes equally. She always wears the toes out on her front shoes before the sides, but she's done this forever and is nothing unusual.

Will of course ask the farrier tomorrow about it, but in your opinion what could possibly be the cause of the uneven wear? She has not had any kind of injury or been lame for several years, nevermind since she was last shod, and she seems to be moving straight as ever. She is doing a lot of work at the moment but nothing extreme or unusual, I always keep her in good work to keep the weight off (she is a Welsh D and a natural good doer, muzzled 24/7 in spring). 

Or am I worrying too much


----------



## firstOverture (10 January 2008)

If the shoes are overdue for changing its possible that the growth pattern of the hoof, which hasn't been trimmed, has caused the shoe to wear more on one side than the other. But as it's worn so thin, maybe this can't be only reason. Not much help I'm afraid.


----------



## the watcher (10 January 2008)

Possible that the farrier wasn't quite so careful about getting them level last time the shoes were put on. Maybe ask them to pay special attention to it this time so that you can assess what is happening with the next set


----------



## eventersrus (10 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Possible that the farrier wasn't quite so careful about getting them level last time the shoes were put on. Maybe ask them to pay special attention to it this time so that you can assess what is happening with the next set 

[/ QUOTE ]
l am not sure l would be able to do this to my farrier if l thought l needed to


----------



## Shilasdair (10 January 2008)

Could be any number of reasons...could be poor foot balance...could be normal for your horse's conformation (but you seem to say otherwise).
Or it can be a sign of lameness, particularly spavins...which result in often low grade symptoms which could be missed.
Best advice is to get a vet to have a look if you're concerned.
S


----------



## cazza (10 January 2008)

Mention to the farrier that you think he has inside toe high, this caused excessive wear on one of my ponies and the farrier has fixed the problem.


----------



## Partoow (10 January 2008)

Most likely due to por foot balance and as previous poster has said is landing 'high inside', bit like you walking on the outside of your shoes. If not addressed this could lead to problems.
I would hope, as ALL farriers should , get him to watch him walk and trot the horse up. He should be then hopefully be able to see how your horse is placing the foot to the ground and then dress and balance the foot and shoe accordingly. It does sound, as you mensioned the toes, that he is inclined to leave the toe a little long.looks like he really does need to look at both the medial and lateral balance of the feet. Wear patterns should be as even as possible to ensure even loading of the hoof capsule and avoid unneccessary stress in the foot and leg.
Beings as this is a hind limb i would also get the back checked as poor cranial phase movment of the hind limb can sometimes be a symptom of problems further up.
Start with your farriers help and go from there.
Good luck


----------

